# Some of the prices today in Sainbury's.



## shesells (3 Jan 2009)

Was in Belfast today for an IKEA trip and we stopped into Sainsbury's up the road from there on the way home.

Some of the prices that stood out were:

24 cans Diet Coke £7.33
Coke soft drinks 2L 3 for £3
Coors Light 20 bottles or Miller 15 bottles £9
Activia Yoghurt 4s £1.49
Tropicana Orange Juice 1L £1.29
12 Paracetemol Extra Tablets 47p

Cadbury's Creme Egg 45p 

Clothes were next to nothing, especially kids clothes, got a fleece sweatshirt for an 8 year old for £2 and a long sleeved tee for an 11 year old for £1.50. Ladies work shirts started at £5!

Before our trip we had notionally spoken about making a trip once a month or so but now are going to put it on the schedule. Didn't buy much today as we'd just done a big shop on New Year's Eve but with prices here being so crazy we're going to get smart on this one.


----------



## Smashbox (4 Jan 2009)

Thanks for that shesells

I love to know how much we get ripped off by! 

Great for comparison though, nice one


----------



## emmt (6 Jan 2009)

Really pays to compare...

Oyster Bay Sauvignon Blanc white wine:
O'Briens - c. EUR13
JCs Swords - special offer of EUR9.99
Dunnes Stores, Newry - STG8.99
Sainsbury's, Newry STG5.92!!!

Also, someone who lives in Newry recommends Tesco's in Bannbridge over Newry.

I was kinda skeptical of the savings and the cost of travelling up North, combined with the time it takes, but I did a few trips over the Christmas period and am now a convert to NI shopping. Maybe a trip once a fortnight for the basics.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2009)

shesells said:


> Clothes were next to nothing, especially kids clothes, got a fleece sweatshirt for an 8 year old for £2 and a long sleeved tee for an 11 year old for £1.50. Ladies work shirts started at £5!


My sister got a load of clothing (for kids and husband) and household items (in particular towels) for a a few € each in _Penny's _at the weekend.


----------



## MrKeane (7 Jan 2009)

ClubMan said:


> My sister got a load of clothing (for kids and husband) and household items (in particular towels) for a a few € each in _Penny's _at the weekend.


 
We bought clothing for £1 and £2 in ASDA recently. One childs dress purchased for £6 looked like something that you would buy in a brand outlet for €20.


----------



## mimmi (9 Jan 2009)

emmt said:


> Really pays to compare...
> 
> Oyster Bay Sauvignon Blanc white wine:
> O'Briens - c. EUR13
> ...


 
I usually go to Newry, but I popped to Sprucefield at the end of November to avoid the squeeze at the Quays, I prefer the Newry store though - booze section bigger and easier to get round.

Good point re Tesco - although I'm not a fan of the company. Sainsburys is at the dearer end of UK supermarkets, most of my collegues who live in the North would shop at Asda for real value and find Sainburys dear.

The Oyster Bay prices were £6.99 on Wednesday - still good and they do have offers on that wine frequently and not forgetting the 5% off when you buy 6 bottle. They had Paolo Alto Reserve, Cab Sauv for £3.99 the other day, when Dunnes sell that in RoI it's usually €7.99 and they are claiming that's 50% off....makes you wonder.


----------

